# Extreme Small Tooling!



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm always looking for new sources for hobby scale tooling.
A recent search led me to this site.

I can't think of a need for a .005" end mill?!?!  
If you happen to shopping for a 10 pack of them, and have a 
hobby budget bigger then mine, they have them! 
I'd buy them, but they only come in 2 flute.
How could hog into a rough cut with that? LOL

Click the *"Carbide Micro Drill Bit"* link there.
I'm afraid a .0059" drill bit wouldn't stand much on a chance chucked
up in any machines I own either. 

Amazing *small* tooling at any rate.

*Drill Bit City*

Rick


----------



## Hexbasher (Feb 15, 2008)

few cnc centers have the rpm req for those tools....8500 isn't fast enough for me sometimes on the okuma at work


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 15, 2008)

i have seen drills on ebay that are .0079 and they are about $30.00 for 50 pieces, and end mills that are .010 @ 7 or 8 bucks each.
might not be top quality but for all i would be doing with them (looking at them)  they would last for ever! ;D

chuck


----------



## d-m (May 10, 2008)

I have a friend who is the owner of mini machine here in Bend Oregon I am all ways amazed at the type of work his shop performs I don't get to visit with him much he is all ways vary busy and I hate to bother him. But when I stop by he is allways willing to show he his latest mini part under the microscope. Look for your self and tell me what you think lol
Dave

http://www.minimachine.com/index.html


----------



## BobWarfield (May 10, 2008)

Tell your friend he does cool work, but we wish we could see his shop floor and machines!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## d-m (May 10, 2008)

Bob 
Next time I stop over I will ask if I can take some pic's for all to see. I will say that the floor is well laid out clean and neat. What still amazes me is the small size of staff he has for the amount of machines. He has 11 including his dog ! 4 are quality control, and 6 guys on the machines and himself (he is all ways on the phone) his wife comes in when he need someone to fill a spot at a machine or do quality control. From memory there are 10 CNC Swiss made lathes and 5 CNC mills. a pair of vary nice Bridgeport mills and a lathe (not sure the brand) I have never been in the shop and seen any manual machines running but he tells me that they use them regularly for maintenance. The staff on the floor just seem to mill around and run several machines at a time. I was there last Tuesday and all the machines were running except one mill and one of the staff was doing some programing on it so I am sure it was running before the afternoon was out. I would never ask the cost of the equipment but he offered the cost info of the lathes @ 2 million and informed me he owned them outright. So that tells me not only is he vary good at his trade he is also a vary smart business man. All the machine operators are able to do the programing including him self and his wife. The dog just nips at you heels.


----------

